# ST George Island



## Dog Hunter (Apr 7, 2021)

Going to be down the week of june 12-19.  Anybody going to be down at same time want to try and catch some fish?


----------



## dawg (Apr 7, 2021)

SGI Charters, Captain Lee Chafin is about the best on the Island


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 15, 2021)

anybody every catch any shrimp?  Gill Net for mullet?


----------



## diamondback (Apr 15, 2021)

Pretty sure u can’t gill net for mullet in fl. Only cast net.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2021)

diamondback said:


> Pretty sure u can’t gill net for mullet in fl. Only cast net.



I think so too. The Florida net ban wiped out a major livelyhood for a lot of folks.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 15, 2021)

diamondback said:


> Pretty sure u can’t gill net for mullet in fl. Only cast net.





Nicodemus said:


> I think so too. The Florida net ban wiped out a major livelyhood for a lot of folks.


dang.  had some good times with my granddaddy and mama netting them years ago


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2021)

Dog Hunter said:


> dang.  had some good times with my granddaddy and mama netting them years ago




I`m afraid that we won`t see the return of the old mullet skiff again in our lifetime.


----------



## trial&error (Apr 17, 2021)

You can still throw a castnet.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 19, 2021)

trial&error said:


> You can still throw a castnet.



I can’t imagine tossing a big net more than a couple of times. I get tired when I toss my little 6’ more than a half dozen or so.


----------



## Evergreen (May 2, 2021)

Just to piggy back this thread we will be down the 13th thru the 20th, debating bringing my boat, its just a 16ft gatortrax with a mudbuddy, might hang out on the bay side some, definitely pretty novice on anything saltwater fishing, ive been in the bay duck hunting before never that close to the island but in the area


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 4, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Just to piggy back this thread we will be down the 13th thru the 20th, debating bringing my boat, its just a 16ft gatortrax with a mudbuddy, might hang out on the bay side some, definitely pretty novice on anything saltwater fishing, ive been in the bay duck hunting before never that close to the island but in the area


OF june?


----------



## burtontrout (May 4, 2021)

We will be down there from the 13th to the 20th of June. We stay on the east end of the island and you are more than welcome to come fish with us. We fish from the surf. 
 Do not have a boat.


----------



## Evergreen (May 4, 2021)

Dog Hunter said:


> OF june?



Yes sir, just realized I didn't put a month in that comment.


----------



## Evergreen (May 4, 2021)

burtontrout said:


> We will be down there from the 13th to the 20th of June. We stay on the east end of the island and you are more than welcome to come fish with us. We fish from the surf.
> Do not have a boat.



We usually stay on the east end, waited to late or more people rented quicker or idk but we ended up in the plantation this year, first time I've ever stayed in there, i'm bringing a boat if I can slip away from the family for a bit more than welcome to hit the bay side with me


----------



## Para Bellum (May 4, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Yes sir, just realized I didn't put a month in that comment.



Barely gonna miss both of y’all.  I’ll be on the bay side June 19-26.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 4, 2021)

dawg said:


> SGI Charters, Captain Lee Chafin is about the best on the Island



Pretty sure Lee got divorced and full custody of all his kids.  Not sure if he’s fishing anymore or not.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 4, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> We usually stay on the east end, waited to late or more people rented quicker or idk but we ended up in the plantation this year, first time I've ever stayed in there, i'm bringing a boat if I can slip away from the family for a bit more than welcome to hit the bay side with me



Hit the cut too if you’re staying in the Plantation.  Always a good time.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 4, 2021)

Coble Griffith is a heckuva guide.  Griffith Guide Service.  FWIW.


----------



## dawg (May 9, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Pretty sure Lee got divorced and full custody of all his kids.  Not sure if he’s fishing anymore or not.


He is fishing again!!!!!


----------



## Para Bellum (May 9, 2021)

dawg said:


> He is fishing again!!!!!



Glad to hear!


----------



## catch22 (May 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m afraid that we won`t see the return of the old mullet skiff again in our lifetime.


 
I still remember my grandads last one.  Green skiff with the motor in the middle and the net platform in the back.  He used to take me and strike mullet off alligator point.  I also remember him having them strung up in his back yard as he was making/sewing them.  That man knew how to catch and cook a mullet thats for sure


----------



## dawg (May 9, 2021)

Lee and Coble are good friends and grew up together. 
Both great guys. 
I have been fishing with Lee over 15 years. He loads the boat w fish!
He does well with kids and wives.  
Great guy who get it!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 10, 2021)

I’ll be down the 9th thru the 13th of June with the G3.


----------



## gaduckkiller (May 11, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Hit the cut too if you’re staying in the Plantation.  Always a good time.


Tips on fishing the cut? We will be down Memorial Day week.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 12, 2021)

gaduckkiller said:


> Tips on fishing the cut? We will be down Memorial Day week.



Current is always strong so I just use artificial.  We catch everything in there.  Last year I made the walk, tied on a Vudu shrimp, let her rip and the minute the bait hit the water, started peeling drag.  Whatever it was pulled about 100 ft of line in short order and broke me off.  Love fishing the cut!  Live or dead shrimp on a popping cork works great too.  Reds, black, trout, flounder, sharks, mackerel, whiting, pomps, jack.  the list goes on.


----------



## gaduckkiller (May 12, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Current is always strong so I just use artificial.  We catch everything in there.  Last year I made the walk, tied on a Vudu shrimp, let her rip and the minute the bait hit the water, started peeling drag.  Whatever it was pulled about 100 ft of line in short order and broke me off.  Love fishing the cut!  Live or dead shrimp on a popping cork works great too.  Reds, black, trout, flounder, sharks, mackerel, whiting, pomps, jack.  the list goes on.


thank you. got alot to learn about fishing down there. just hoping i can put my son on some fish. do you anchor out or stay on the trolling motor fishing around it? bay side or ocean side better?


----------



## Para Bellum (May 12, 2021)

gaduckkiller said:


> thank you. got alot to learn about fishing down there. just hoping i can put my son on some fish. do you anchor out or stay on the trolling motor fishing around it? bay side or ocean side better?



I have only fished the cut from the bank.  With a boat, there are better places to go.


----------



## dawg (May 12, 2021)

If you hit the cut at the right time It can be very productive!
you are right about the current!
If you have a boat when going back in the bay the docks on the right usually hold a few good Trout and Reds.


----------



## pottydoc (May 12, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I think so too. The Florida net ban wiped out a major livelyhood for a lot of folks.


No, Nick, it didn’t. They brought that on their selves when they fought tooth and nail against any kind of limits on net size, mesh size, quotas on their catch, and any other restrictions on any kind. They slaughtered mullet, kings, Spanish, bull reds, and a pile of fish caught as by catch. After a bunch of attempts to get the fisheries commission (loaded with commercials, fish house owners, and I believe one whole rec guy) we got tired of it, got the signatures to get the issue on the ballot, and 3/4 of the voters put a stop to that mess. Red fish got a slot limit and gamefish status, the big roller net boats picked up their toys, including spotter planes, and returned to the other states they came from. I’m not repeating what I heard from someone, I was there in the middle of it, doing what I could to help get the wholesale slaughter of our fish stocks stopped. Every now and then a big bend judge or so finds the amendment unconstitutional and the nets show back up until a higher court throws out the ruling. The State offered money for retaining and/or opening other businesses, that a lot of the former betters didn’t take. One that did now owns one of the biggest clam farms in the State. I know his son personally. A bunch of others started charter businesses. I don’t feel sorry for any of them, they brought it on themselves.


----------



## pottydoc (May 12, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m afraid that we won`t see the return of the old mullet skiff again in our lifetime.


 Go fish in the Homosassa/Chrystal River/Ozello area. You’ll still see a decent number of them, plus some sported up ones used for flats boats called Micro Draft. Built right in that area by a local Captain named Billy Henderson.  They float really, really shallow.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 12, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> No, Nick, it didn’t. They brought that on their selves when they fought tooth and nail against any kind of limits on net size, mesh size, quotas on their catch, and any other restrictions on any kind. They slaughtered mullet, kings, Spanish, bull reds, and a pile of fish caught as by catch. After a bunch of attempts to get the fisheries commission (loaded with commercials, fish house owners, and I believe one whole rec guy) we got tired of it, got the signatures to get the issue on the ballot, and 3/4 of the voters put a stop to that mess. Red fish got a slot limit and gamefish status, the big roller net boats picked up their toys, including spotter planes, and returned to the other states they came from. I’m not repeating what I heard from someone, I was there in the middle of it, doing what I could to help get the wholesale slaughter of our fish stocks stopped. Every now and then a big bend judge or so finds the amendment unconstitutional and the nets show back up until a higher court throws out the ruling. The State offered money for retaining and/or opening other businesses, that a lot of the former betters didn’t take. One that did now owns one of the biggest clam farms in the State. I know his son personally. A bunch of others started charter businesses. I don’t feel sorry for any of them, they brought it on themselves.



Most folks that believe passionately in something will fight tooth and nail against anything that threatens it.  And for good reason.  The state of our country right now is a good example of what backing down and compromising gets us.


----------



## pottydoc (May 12, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Most folks that believe passionately in something will fight tooth and nail against anything that threatens it.  And for good reason.


So you don’t believe that those of us who had to watch the commercials killing of our fisheries didn’t believe just as passionately as any commercial guy should have fought tooth and nail against it? They had multiple chances to agree to at least some limits and restrictions. They fought every one trophy and nail, and won for a while. They had a stacked commission, and the DNR on their side. The people of Florida said enough, and fought harder. They reaped what they sowed, and then had to live with it. As I said, I was there. I was on the water many days and watched the spotter planes circling over us, and the net boats hauling tail to where we were on a school af kings and basically push us off of them, and net the whole school. The same with Spanish. They pushed off the hook
and line commercial boats the same way. You must be one of them, or know someone who was. No disrespect to Mick, but did he live in Florida during that time to see what actually went down, or is he repeating what an ex commercial fisher man told him. Here’s a FWI for all of you, too. I see the mullet boats fishing around here pretty much everyday. (PSJ) They’re not using cast nets either. A good number of them were around when the ban went into affect. But, these guys switched to the allowed gear, and are still making their living the same way as their families have for a long time. No one made anyone stop fishing. I’m not going to continue to argue this, but I wanted folks not familiar with it to hear the other side of the story, instead of the old, untrue side of ex commercial guys snd their buddies, or folks just repeating what someone told them. The amendment that was passed was the only time Florida recreational fishermen have really banned together for a common cause. We need very badly to do it again. Not so much against the commercial guys this time, as against the government agencies trying to slowly push us off the water. Look no farther than the ignorant ARS seasons and limits for proof of that.


----------



## Para Bellum (May 13, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> So you don’t believe that those of us who had to watch the commercials killing of our fisheries didn’t believe just as passionately as any commercial guy should have fought tooth and nail against it? They had multiple chances to agree to at least some limits and restrictions. They fought every one trophy and nail, and won for a while. They had a stacked commission, and the DNR on their side. The people of Florida said enough, and fought harder. They reaped what they sowed, and then had to live with it. As I said, I was there. I was on the water many days and watched the spotter planes circling over us, and the net boats hauling tail to where we were on a school af kings and basically push us off of them, and net the whole school. The same with Spanish. They pushed off the hook
> and line commercial boats the same way. You must be one of them, or know someone who was. No disrespect to Mick, but did he live in Florida during that time to see what actually went down, or is he repeating what an ex commercial fisher man told him. Here’s a FWI for all of you, too. I see the mullet boats fishing around here pretty much everyday. (PSJ) They’re not using cast nets either. A good number of them were around when the ban went into affect. But, these guys switched to the allowed gear, and are still making their living the same way as their families have for a long time. No one made anyone stop fishing. I’m not going to continue to argue this, but I wanted folks not familiar with it to hear the other side of the story, instead of the old, untrue side of ex commercial guys snd their buddies, or folks just repeating what someone told them. The amendment that was passed was the only time Florida recreational fishermen have really banned together for a common cause. We need very badly to do it again. Not so much against the commercial guys this time, as against the government agencies trying to slowly push us off the water. Look no farther than the ignorant ARS seasons and limits for proof of that.



Not at all.  By all means fight for what you believe in.  I wasn’t taking sides.  I haven’t a dog in the fight.  I was just making a statement.  There’s always two sets of shoes.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 13, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> No, Nick, it didn’t. They brought that on their selves when they fought tooth and nail against any kind of limits on net size, mesh size, quotas on their catch, and any other restrictions on any kind. They slaughtered mullet, kings, Spanish, bull reds, and a pile of fish caught as by catch. After a bunch of attempts to get the fisheries commission (loaded with commercials, fish house owners, and I believe one whole rec guy) we got tired of it, got the signatures to get the issue on the ballot, and 3/4 of the voters put a stop to that mess. Red fish got a slot limit and gamefish status, the big roller net boats picked up their toys, including spotter planes, and returned to the other states they came from. I’m not repeating what I heard from someone, I was there in the middle of it, doing what I could to help get the wholesale slaughter of our fish stocks stopped. Every now and then a big bend judge or so finds the amendment unconstitutional and the nets show back up until a higher court throws out the ruling. The State offered money for retaining and/or opening other businesses, that a lot of the former betters didn’t take. One that did now owns one of the biggest clam farms in the State. I know his son personally. A bunch of others started charter businesses. I don’t feel sorry for any of them, they brought it on themselves.


No different than the oystermen bringing a closure on themselves by taking everything out of the bay they could get when they feared the oil spill.


----------



## slow motion (May 13, 2021)

I think everybody just misses the old days of less development, less people, and more abundant resources. Unfortunately those days are gone.


----------



## pottydoc (May 13, 2021)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> No different than the oystermen bringing a closure on themselves by taking everything out of the bay they could get when they feared the oil spill.


I don’t know the facts on that one, but was told FWC told them to harvest everything they could get, because the oil spill was gonna kill them anyway. But, the oil spill never got here. Not even close to the same thing.


----------



## pottydoc (May 13, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Not at all.  By all means fight for what you believe in.  I wasn’t taking sides.  I haven’t a dog in the fight.  I was just making a statement.  There’s always two sets of shoes.


Ok, no problem with me. I still get a little heated about it when I hear or read someone blaming rec guys for it, or saying people didn’t know what they were voting for, or the roller net guys didn’t happen. Yeah, right, I just imagined all those boats and freaking spotter planes. There was plenty money offered by the State, some took advantage of it, and continued their same lifestyle. Others wouldn’t take it, and paid the consequences for it.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 13, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> I don’t know the facts on that one, but was told FWC told them to harvest everything they could get, because the oil spill was gonna kill them anyway. But, the oil spill never got here. Not even close to the same thing.


Fwc did tell them that...and when it didn't happen they didn't have any oysters left and instead chose to blame water inflows instead of look at themselves, so in a way it's very similar. If they had stopped harvest immediately afterwards the population would have recovered by now yet they blame other people for the shape the oyster beds. Freshwater inflows are not the issue with the bay's oysters.


----------



## 4HAND (May 13, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> against the government agencies trying to slowly push us off the water.


Interesting. That's how the commercial fishermen felt.

Yes, they adapted. But a way of life that had been enjoyed/shared by families for generations disappeared. 
I'm a 5th generation Floridian. My ancestors were some of the 1st settlers in our part of the big bend & made their living from the gulf. It was a hard way of life, but it was what they loved.


----------



## pottydoc (May 14, 2021)

Then you and I have some things in common. Except I have you beat by one generation, it’s 6 for me. ? My folks are from central Florida (Lake County). Some of them are still Cracker Cowboys. There’s still plenty of families still making a living commercial fishing. I see several mullet boats heading for the ramp on my way to work 4-5 days a week. And they aren’t cast netting them either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Interesting. That's how the commercial fishermen felt.
> 
> Yes, they adapted. But a way of life that had been enjoyed/shared by families for generations disappeared.
> I'm a 5th generation Floridian. My ancestors were some of the 1st settlers in our part of the big bend & made their living from the gulf. It was a hard way of life, but it was what they loved.




Interesting?

Commercial fishing is not what it use to be. Most of our stuff goes over seas. Your generations were not selling to Japan back then.

That generation would probably sell their souls to the devil before selling their catch overseas.

Now, commercial fishing has destroyed Florida fishing. Its a "cash" revenue and nothing but commercial fisherman benefit from it.

Its a JOKE!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 2, 2021)

any fishing reports lately?


----------



## burtontrout (Jun 2, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> We usually stay on the east end, waited to late or more people rented quicker or idk but we ended up in the plantation this year, first time I've ever stayed in there, i'm bringing a boat if I can slip away from the family for a bit more than welcome to hit the bay side with me


You about ready to go! We are getting close.


----------



## Counting Bucks (Jun 2, 2021)

We were down all last week. Surf fishing was hit or miss - a few decent trout, plenty of whiting and a few keeper pompano still rolling through. Lots of small sharks caught off the beach. Redfish on the bayside were on fire. Both paddletails worked down the grass/shoreline and live shrimp under a Cajun thunder on incoming tides produced consistently all week long.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 2, 2021)

burtontrout said:


> You about ready to go! We are getting close.



Hours feel like days at this point


----------



## DEERFU (Jun 2, 2021)

Chomping at the bit! We will be at the campground all week next week


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 3, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Hours feel like days at this point


yes they do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2021)

Prepping the boat & tackle now. The G3 will be heading south on Wednesday to Sunday.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Prepping the boat & tackle now. The G3 will be heading south on Wednesday to Sunday.



Me too except heading down Sunday, and I got the great idea to repaint the boat before I go so it's sanded bare aluminum for the most at this very moment... 

I've had brighter ideas a week out


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Prepping the boat & tackle now. The G3 will be heading south on Wednesday to Sunday.





Evergreen said:


> Me too except heading down Sunday, and I got the great idea to repaint the boat before I go so it's sanded bare aluminum for the most at this very moment...
> 
> I've had brighter ideas a week out


I'm prepping, but no boat to prep.  Will be down saturday-saturday


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 8, 2021)

Dog Hunter said:


> I'm prepping, but no boat to prep.  Will be down saturday-saturday



Sunday to Sunday for me, may have waited to late to order some stencils, the ole jewel may ride with just a primer coat


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Sunday to Sunday for me, may have waited to late to order some stencils, the ole jewel may ride with just a primer coat


youll be riding though


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 8, 2021)

Dog Hunter said:


> youll be riding though



Get up with me down there


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm arriving at Bay City Lodge tomorrow. Till Sunday, maybe later.
 Planning on fishing with slayer. We got 2 boats. Who else is gonna be on island time?


----------



## slow motion (Jun 9, 2021)

I won't be there but look forward to following the exploits.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 9, 2021)

Zero, none, nada one live shrimp in the St G., East Pt., Apalachicola area right now.
Gonna put a choke on my Tt plans...
Besides artificial and gulp, hopefully we can conjure up some live and cut pinfish for bait...
Slayer and  I gonna work on the backside of the Island mostly East of the bridge 2mrrw in his G3 (my previous sled)

Bay City Lodge... They got me in one a them tee-niney rooms, but it is clean and chill...
Splashing and docking the boat after fishing to be set for Fri. morn in my boat...


----------



## Rabun (Jun 10, 2021)

Headed down a week from Sunday...gonna miss the excitement this week. Good luck and fair weather!!  You gonna head out for some snapper this week?  Don’t need shrimpies for that ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 10, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Headed down a week from Sunday...gonna miss the excitement this week. Good luck and fair weather!!  You gonna head out for some snapper this week?  Don’t need shrimpies for that ?


Thanks!
Slayer and I discussed plans before loading up. We decided to delete the snapper gear because of the upcoming windy days and focus on triple tail fishing. Just my luck. We could possibly repurpose some of our heavier inshore gear and make it go at it if weather permits, but we are planning on 2 days in the bay and then a day with his family on my boat.
The boat dock was loaded with red snapper yesterday evening though. They must be biting good.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 10, 2021)

Gotcha there...the wind can put a serious damper on the gulf. Hope y’all load the boat with plenty of inshore fins!  Enjoy the week and keep us posted ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 10, 2021)

Chasing that skunk so far. 3 crosses, goose island, and porters bar so far with no results. I caught a pinfish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Zero, none, nada one live shrimp in the St G., East Pt., Apalachicola area right now.
> Gonna put a choke on my Tt plans...
> Besides artificial and gulp, hopefully we can conjure up some live and cut pinfish for bait...
> Slayer and  I gonna work on the backside of the Island mostly East of the bridge 2mrrw in his G3 (my previous sled)
> ...




What are the rates there, Corbett?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> What are the rates there, Corbett?


 $80 per night from my little motel Room. They also have bigger rooms and lots of cabins with up to 4 bedrooms and 2 beds per bedroom.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> What are the rates there, Corbett?



And good dockage and 2 good ramps… they also said the restaurant will be open for breakfast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2021)

Many thanks! Gonna look into spending some time out of there.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 10, 2021)

It was a beautiful day on the water fishing the bayside in the lee of the island...






But it was a tough day of fishing in new waters for both of us with no live bait.  Slayer finally knocked the skunk off with a 15" flounder from under one of the fishing bridges... (on a hunk of frozen mullet).




We had kind of fished in a big circle and before we hit the boat ramp to pull out, we went back to our or first spot near the the ramp at 3 crosses.
I was really ready to pull out for the day but slayer cannot enjoy a good afternoon of rest and relaxation.  We've nicknamed him 2 speed... 'Full steam', and 'off'.  After just one trophy sized snot cat, he said let's stick around because the catfish are just starting to bite... 




Starting over tomorrow from Bay City lodge and working the Western half of the Bay which I know slightly better. His son Logan will be along with us tomorrow… Lord please don't let us see anybody in a Tennessee shirt. 
I have a deal with slayer, if we don't do any better tomorrow, in return for draggin me down here, he gets to wear his new Tennessee shirt his (GON) buddies got him all day on the boat with his family on Saturday.


Sorry about the multiple pictures. Pushing the buttons too many times working with this bad cell signal here.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Many thanks! Gonna look into spending some time out of there.


Mr. Nic you should run down and show them how it's done. I promise to not show up and create havoc. ? Though it would be cool to meet you someday.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> It was a beautiful day on the water fishing the bayside in the lee of the island...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084807
> ...


Losing respect for Slayer. Tennessee shirt ain't working. Come on man.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 11, 2021)

1eye, Y'all have a cast net? Load the tank full of finger mullet and rock on.


----------



## RedHills (Jun 11, 2021)

Spend some time soakn a half mullet tail in a deep hole....been hearing some rumors from that way!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 11, 2021)

About to call it a week, headed toward Bainbridge and see my mama tonight.  Be on the island about mid afternoon tomorrow.  Travel safe fellas.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 11, 2021)

Half mullet in the cut...


----------



## slow motion (Jun 11, 2021)

Get 'em. Glad you didn't wear the Tennessee shirt for that pic.?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 11, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Get 'em. Glad you didn't wear the Tennessee shirt for that pic.?


I had mine on.
You just cant see it 'cause I took the picture.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 12, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Sunday to Sunday for me, may have waited to late to order some stencils, the ole jewel may ride with just a primer coat



May be more truth to this than I originally meant, stencils were supposed be here Friday, now tracking shows nothing past its original location other than package arriving late in transit. In the miracle event they show up today in the a.m. it will be completed before we pull out of the drive tomorrow, if they arrive p.m. I'll sacrifice a few hours at the beach and just paint it there because I despise not having a project completed


----------



## slow motion (Jun 12, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I had mine on.
> You just cant see it 'cause I took the picture.


Could be worse I guess. At least it's not a Fl. Gators shirt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2021)

This happened overnight at our beach access.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 12, 2021)

Turkle stew. ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2021)

Makes great red fish bait. Those things never come off the hook!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 12, 2021)

I seem to remember somebody chastising me for fishing cut bait and not marathon lure flippin'.


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 12, 2021)

Yall want to see some Karen's light up social media, take a couple pieces of pvc and some flagging tape and after your kids have dug a beach hole, throw the pvc and flagging tape on the ground next to the hole, couple raw cracked chicken eggs really adds to the experience


----------



## RedHills (Jun 12, 2021)

Lot of bad TS cells coming off the coast from the NW...you guys be safe!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Lot of bad TS cells coming off the coast from the NW...you guys be safe!


Yep, thx...
We kept the family cruisin inside the river system, saw one comin and put the boat on the trailer.
At a raw bar now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2021)

Well, I still have beer so I checked in with the boss. We’re staying another day. Rolling out Monday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Lot of bad TS cells coming off the coast from the NW...you guys be safe!


Good one now.. G3 is getting a bath..


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 12, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, I still have beer so I checked in with the boss. We’re staying another day. Rolling out Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1085140



Well shoot, go ahead and apply "take one and add one" to the cooler and stretch this thing out a few more days

Barring disaster I'll have my toes on island sand Sunday evening


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 12, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Yall want to see some Karen's light up social media, take a couple pieces of pvc and some flagging tape and after your kids have dug a beach hole, throw the pvc and flagging tape on the ground next to the hole, couple raw cracked chicken eggs really adds to the experience


Dang bro, you should have never posted that. I got to go to the store now, and then get some pvc and caution tape out of the work truck. After that, a nighttime trip over to the Cape. I wish there was someplace to mount a trail camera on the beach where it couldn’t be seen. ??


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 12, 2021)

pottydoc said:


> Dang bro, you should have never posted that. I got to go to the store now, and then get some pvc and caution tape out of the work truck. After that, a nighttime trip over to the Cape. I wish there was someplace to mount a trail camera on the beach where it couldn’t be seen. ??



Set a post near it, lockbox a trail cam to said post, put a printed laminated sign on it saying turtle viewing camera and you'll have round the clock women on vacation guarding  that camera, show up in the next few days in a khaki button down shirt and with a clip board and tell the lady on guard the nest is a loss and remove the cam


----------



## cnewman (Jun 13, 2021)

Nature at work. Everything is about balance.

We’ve been protecting bald eagles for decades. Now the Karen’s are upset when the eagle plucks her little doggie off the SGI beach.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

We've overprotected the manatees to the point they are overeating and over crowding themselves out of their cold weather refuges.
What do they do?... Put up MORE motor restricted  and speed restricted zones because they are showing up everywhere.  
Thank Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> We've overprotected the manatees to the point they are overeating and over crowding themselves out of their cold weather refuges.
> What do they do?... Put up MORE motor restricted  and speed restricted zones because they are showing up everywhere.
> Thank Jimmy Buffet.




Those things are delicious......


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

I would expect the meat to be very marbled. Waterborne vegetarian (sea)cows.
Salted just right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2021)

You boys out at the Park.. Hunker down.. watching it start to cross the bay.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2021)

I’m over at Mango Mikes chasing down key lime colada’s..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 13, 2021)

Show us the Whopper Plopper pompano!


----------



## slow motion (Jun 13, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Show us the Whopper Plopper pompano!


Yes. Need a pic of a big Pompano.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 13, 2021)

I made a quick 1 day trip down to Carrabelle hoping to catch some red snapper or King Mackerel. This is all we caught other than bait fish.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 14, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Set a post near it, lockbox a trail cam to said post, put a printed laminated sign on it saying turtle viewing camera and you'll have round the clock women on vacation guarding  that camera, show up in the next few days in a khaki button down shirt and with a clip board and tell the lady on guard the nest is a loss and remove the cam


Great idea. That will surely stir up the Karen’s. ?


----------

